# xmr or outlander?



## slickshooter (May 23, 2013)

Im thinking about buying a 2013 can am 650 xmr or outlander xt 650, which one usually has less problems?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

There's a thread on this. Just do a search.except it was on the 800 and 1000 I think

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

It's under cant make my mind up


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you want to ride mud it's hard to be a bike that is set-up for it from the factory & thus carries a full factory warranty even when ridden as we do.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Base models have hardly any problems anything over base and its almost like a crap shoot.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

